# Painting fiberglass truck topper



## bfunk13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of what it would cost to paint a topper?
I found a nice Leer for a decent price, but its red and my truck is black. 
I talked to a neighbor who runs a paint and body shop and he said $600+.
I thought that was pretty high but what do i know.
Anyone had it done and what did it cost ya? Thanks!


----------



## nate379 (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 16, 2012)

Good quality automotive paint is spendy. $$$


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, well that shoots down that idea.
Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 16, 2012)

The paint ain't so bad, it's the labor to set up, prep, shoot color, sand, shoot color again (maybe), wet sand, shoot clear, polish, wax, ..... you get the idea right?  If you're feeling adventurous there are some DIY options.


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, i will just have to wait till i find one in black.
I figured it would be pretty easy to find a used one. Not so easy, they go fast.
I may just get a brand new one, they seem to hold their value very well and could sell in a few years.


----------



## John97 (Mar 20, 2012)

I bought a cap a few years back for my truck and it was the wrong color.  A friend of a friend who is a painter did it on the side for like $400.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 21, 2012)

What's a fiberglass shell go for these days anyways?  Can't seem to give 'em away used.


----------

